

Why Internet Explorer 9 is important for the web - Rusky
http://forums.g-creator.org/index.php?automodule=blog&blogid=3&showentry=713

======
makecheck
This argument only makes sense if we're talking about the release of IE7. But
this is IE9!

Doesn't IE7 contain this bass-ackwards compatibility? Doesn't IE8? Why must
IE9 continue this? Tell people to use IE8 if they must, IE7 if they absolutely
must, and IE6 if they're completely stuck. But do not curse yet another IE to
be full of "get out of jail free cards" for lazy web developers.

~~~
Rusky
The problem isn't the backwards compatibility, it's the lack of features. If
IE, the built-in browser for Windows, had correct support for HTML5 and CSS3,
people would be far more likely to be using standards-supporting browsers,
because IE users are more likely to upgrade their version of IE than to switch
browsers.

